# unknown bunny breed HELP!!!!



## RandaRabbit (Mar 8, 2013)

Two years ago I brought home two baby bunnies. After a few months I did a little research and decided my rabbit was a mini Rex.... after they started to get bigger I decided to take the "mini" off. I was out buying food and bedding and toys for my rabbit yesterday when i came across a rabbit magazine. It made me want to find out for sure what type of rabbit I had so I could care for it better. not that they don't get taken care of now....but Iwant to know more about my rabbits.

POSTED PICS: some are of oreo and some russell. There is black going down their spines but it doesnt connect to ears. Any ideas?


----------



## JBun (Mar 8, 2013)

To add pictures when you are typing out your post, look for the 'manage attachments' at the bottom of the reply area, and click on it, then you can upload pictures from your files on your computer.


----------



## RandaRabbit (Mar 8, 2013)

Explanation of pictures:
1. 4-6 weeks old. Bringing home. 
2. russell about 3 months maybe
3. Russell around a Year old???
4. Russell almost 2
5. Russell almost 1 yr with dog. 
6. Russell almost 2 
7. Russell today. 
8 and 9. Oreo today. Oreo still has a bit of a baby face in my opinion. 

Sorry not the best pics to judge from.


----------



## RandaRabbit (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you. I clicked on the attachment button up in the toolbar. Hopefully that works as well. I can see the pictures I just hope everyone else can.


----------



## JBun (Mar 8, 2013)

So just from the pictures, they don't look like they have rex fur, but that doesn't mean that can't be part rex. Rex rabbits have super soft dense fur. And I'm not an expert on checkered giants, but the ones I've seen have a long arched body type, and they are larger rabbits. Do you know how much your rabbits weigh?


----------



## RandaRabbit (Mar 8, 2013)

JBun said:


> So just from the pictures, they don't look like they have rex fur, but that doesn't mean that can't be part rex. Rex rabbits have super soft dense fur. And I'm not an expert on checkered giants, but the ones I've seen have a long arched body type, and they are larger rabbits. Do you know how much your rabbits weigh?



I have never weighed them before. Not sure how to do that exactly. when he lays down stretched out he was 20 in long. head to tail. not by his feet.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 8, 2013)

Not a Rex--he has full length whiskers wile a Rex has curly abbreviated whiskers. We have a pure Checkered Giant and she's almost 3 feet stretched out and a little over 19 pounds. She was supposed to be full grown when we took her in, but she tripled in size. Very friendly and very active bunny.


----------



## ladysown (Mar 8, 2013)

not rex, not checkered giant. 

Most likely a mixed breed rabbit.

Knowing the breed won't help you care for him any better. All that helps you care for your bunny is learning about him, watching him, and then providing well for his needs (not just necessarily his wants).


----------



## missyscove (Mar 8, 2013)

The forum should have no problem accepting Shih Tzu's. 
That color pattern is common in a number of breeds. They don't look like Checkered Giants to me, but they are very cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bad kelpie (Mar 8, 2013)

Checkered giants don't have a bunch of spots along their side, but more like one or 2 big blotches, like this:







This is Basil when I got him, he was 8 weeks old. He is checkered/flemish mix.


----------



## BugLady (Mar 8, 2013)

They look just like my rabbit, Appledot!
Nobody knows what she is either, haha. Some sort of mix (adopted her from a shelter). 
They probably will not get much bigger, but who knows?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 8, 2013)

If you could get weights on them that would be very helpful. Your rabbits really aren't that big. I thought they were going to be huge from your description but then I saw the pictures. I can see a mini Rex mix but definitely not a checkered giant or standard Rex. Mini Rex have a max weight of 4.5 lbs. their color is called broken black


----------

